# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  أقوى سبع مقولات فى العالم

## حازم عطاالله

شكسبير :Clever: 
لا تلعب أبداً بمشاعر الآخرين ، فقد تفوز باللعبة، لكنك تخاطر بفقدان من حولك مدى الحياة!!

نابليون :Clever: 
العالم يعانى كثيراً ليس بسبب ظلم الأشرار، لكن بسبب صمت الأخيار .

اينشتاين :Clever: 
أنا ممتن لكل هؤلاء الذين قالوا لى لا ، لأن بسببهم فعلتها بنفسى .

ابراهام لينكولن :Clever: 
إذا كانت الصداقة هى نقطة ضعفك، فأنت أقوى شخص فى العالم .

مارتن لوثر كينج :Clever: 
يجب أن نتعلم كيف نعيش معاً كاخوة، إما سنهلك معاً كالحمقى .

غاندى :Clever: 
الضعيف لا يستطيع أن يسامح.. فالغفران سمة الأقوياء .

د. عبد الكلام :Clever: 
سهل جداً أن تهزم إنسان.. لكنه من الصعب جداً أن تفوز بإنسان

 :Clever:  :Clever:

----------


## totate

*(1)*
*قال لي التاريخ:*
*الحريّة لا تُمنح.. الحريّة تُؤخذ..*

*(2)*
*يالله ...*
*إنهم لا يفرّقون بين "الدين" و"رجل الدين"*
*وبين "العَالِم" و"العالـَم"*
*وبين "الإقدام" و"الأقدام".*
*والأسوأ من الأخطاء المطبعية: أخطاء الطباعة التي لا تتغيّر..*

*(3)*
*نحن أمة تعّودت على أن تكتب تاريخ ما يحدث..*
*ولم تتعوّد على أن تضع على الهامش نقداً - ولو قليلاً - لما يحدث.*
*وليتنا كنّا نسجل ما يحدث.. كما حدث..*
*بل إننا نسجله كما يريد صانع الحدث!*

*(4)*
*المُدن .. ابتكرت لكل شيء سجنا!*
*حتى "الماء" محبوس في النوافير والمواسير..*

*(5)*
*كل يوم نردد "لا فرق بين عربي وأعجمي.."*
*وكل يوم - على النقيض - نسأل عن "فلان": ما أصله؟!*

*(6)*
*نشكو من الواسطة، ونحن أول من يبحث عنها*
*نشكو من عدم نظافة المدن، ونحن الذين نحولها إلى سلة مهملات!*
*نشكو من أخلاق الشباب المراهق، وننسى أنهم "تربيتنا".. وقبلها ننسى مراهقتنا..*
*كل ما حولنا لم يأت من الفضاء الخارجي.. نحن الذين قمنا بتشكيله بهذا الشكل.*
*نعاتب "النظام" على بعض ما يحدث..*
*وننسى أننا نحن "المواطنين" جزء من هذه الأحداث، وشركاء فيها..*

*(7)*
*نحن الشعب الوحيد الذي يصف الشحاد واللص بـ"الذئب"*
*ونحن هنا لا نهجوه (بوصفه بهذا الحيوان المفترس) بل نمتدحه..*

*(8)*
*ما الذي يجعل "نابليون" رجلاً عظيماً و"هتلر" رجلاً سيئا وطاغية؟*
*وكلاهما لا يجيد سوى الغزو وإشعال الحروب.*
*إنهم المؤرخون.. وأشياء أخرى.*
*احصل على "مؤرخ" سيئ، تحصل على "تاريخ" جيّد..*

*(9)*
*الكُره له أسبابه..*
*الحب يأتي بلا أسباب.. فالتبرير الوحيد للحب، هو: الحب نفسه..*

*(10)*
*دائماً ما نردد - على المستوى السياسي - هذه العبارة: "لا نتدخل بشؤون الآخرين"..*
*و.. "ما يحدث في البلد الفلاني هو شأن داخلي، لا علاقة لنا به ".. سأقف بجانب هذه العبارة لو أنها كانت تتحدث عن " الأرجنتين " مثلاً.*
*ولكنني لا أستطيع هضمها إذا كان هذا البلد الفلاني " هو: العراق أو إيران أو أو أو.*
*العالم العربي عن بكرة أبيه (وأمه أيضاً.. إن كان لها بكرة).. صار يؤمن بأن "ما يحدث لا يعنيه" لهذا ترى امريكا تلعب بكل "شؤونه الداخلية" وهو يتفرج.. وأحياناً يُصفّر ويصفق..* 
*
*

----------


## totate

*(1)*
*قال لي التاريخ:*
*الحريّة لا تُمنح.. الحريّة تُؤخذ..*

*(2)*
*يالله ...*
*إنهم لا يفرّقون بين "الدين" و"رجل الدين"*
*وبين "العَالِم" و"العالـَم"*
*وبين "الإقدام" و"الأقدام".*
*والأسوأ من الأخطاء المطبعية: أخطاء الطباعة التي لا تتغيّر..*

*(3)*
*نحن أمة تعّودت على أن تكتب تاريخ ما يحدث..*
*ولم تتعوّد على أن تضع على الهامش نقداً - ولو قليلاً - لما يحدث.*
*وليتنا كنّا نسجل ما يحدث.. كما حدث..*
*بل إننا نسجله كما يريد صانع الحدث!*

*(4)*
*المُدن .. ابتكرت لكل شيء سجنا!*
*حتى "الماء" محبوس في النوافير والمواسير..*

*(5)*
*كل يوم نردد "لا فرق بين عربي وأعجمي.."*
*وكل يوم - على النقيض - نسأل عن "فلان": ما أصله؟!*

*(6)*
*نشكو من الواسطة، ونحن أول من يبحث عنها*
*نشكو من عدم نظافة المدن، ونحن الذين نحولها إلى سلة مهملات!*
*نشكو من أخلاق الشباب المراهق، وننسى أنهم "تربيتنا".. وقبلها ننسى مراهقتنا..*
*كل ما حولنا لم يأت من الفضاء الخارجي.. نحن الذين قمنا بتشكيله بهذا الشكل.*
*نعاتب "النظام" على بعض ما يحدث..*
*وننسى أننا نحن "المواطنين" جزء من هذه الأحداث، وشركاء فيها..*

*(7)*
*نحن الشعب الوحيد الذي يصف الشحاد واللص بـ"الذئب"*
*ونحن هنا لا نهجوه (بوصفه بهذا الحيوان المفترس) بل نمتدحه..*

*(8)*
*ما الذي يجعل "نابليون" رجلاً عظيماً و"هتلر" رجلاً سيئا وطاغية؟*
*وكلاهما لا يجيد سوى الغزو وإشعال الحروب.*
*إنهم المؤرخون.. وأشياء أخرى.*
*احصل على "مؤرخ" سيئ، تحصل على "تاريخ" جيّد..*

*(9)*
*الكُره له أسبابه..*
*الحب يأتي بلا أسباب.. فالتبرير الوحيد للحب، هو: الحب نفسه..*

*(10)*
*دائماً ما نردد - على المستوى السياسي - هذه العبارة: "لا نتدخل بشؤون الآخرين"..*
*و.. "ما يحدث في البلد الفلاني هو شأن داخلي، لا علاقة لنا به ".. سأقف بجانب هذه العبارة لو أنها كانت تتحدث عن " الأرجنتين " مثلاً.*
*ولكنني لا أستطيع هضمها إذا كان هذا البلد الفلاني " هو: العراق أو إيران أو أو أو.*
*العالم العربي عن بكرة أبيه (وأمه أيضاً.. إن كان لها بكرة).. صار يؤمن بأن "ما يحدث لا يعنيه" لهذا ترى امريكا تلعب بكل "شؤونه الداخلية" وهو يتفرج.. وأحياناً يُصفّر ويصفق..*

----------


## shimaa fadel

العالم يعانى كثيراً ليس بسبب ظلم الأشرار، لكن بسبب صمت الأخيار . :T W (23):

----------

